# What Are You Listening To?



## Cup of Joe (Oct 16, 2011)

Thought I'd start a thread dedicated to music.  I love discovering new music, and I think this thread could be pretty cool.

So, what's everyone listening to?  

I'll start:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQYpF2pCkLI[/YOUTUBE]

and

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39VXuviqD9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

My partner whining

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Right now I'm on a Paramore and Muse fix. But I usually throw some Modest Mouse, MGMT, The Killers, and some country in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aprz (Oct 16, 2011)

Adele - Someone Like You


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

And now Party Rock Anthem

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Aprz (Oct 16, 2011)

Modest Mouse - Float On


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Adele - Someone Like You



This. 


ANDDDD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

This.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> This.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> This.








*Insert *&^%$ here *


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> *Insert *&^%$ here *



I consider that song to be the new Rick Roll, ergo, you all just got Rick Rolled. h34r:


----------



## cynikalkat (Oct 16, 2011)

evanescence's new cd


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Now this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5yNYMp7DPQ


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Now this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5yNYMp7DPQ



Love :wub:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Love :wub:


I know, right?


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 16, 2011)

Racks- Young Chris
Gimme that- Ciarra
Sexual Healing- Marvin Gaye 

Im at work tho so its random what Ill play.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Now this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM&ob=av2e

Ok, I shall stop cluttering the thread for awhile


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72k7xWfjTXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dstevens58 (Oct 16, 2011)

Earl Klugh, Chet Atkins.....a couple of guitar masters.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 16, 2011)

radioreference.com - my old hometown - robberies, stabbings, etc

from 14news.com...


> On Sunday night just before 7 p.m., police say one person was stabbed.
> 
> Police say a man who goes by the name of Black Jesus was involved in fight in the 1400 block of Harrelton Drive.
> 
> Officers say Black Jesus was stabbed by another man, who goes by the name of Pumpkin Forest. EPD says Pumpkin Forest left the scene, but has been found, and is now in custody.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 16, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> radioreference.com - my old hometown - robberies, stabbings, etc
> 
> from 14news.com...



Hahahahahaha :rofl:

Where was Raptor Jesus?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

First up on the playlist for the ride home. Say Hey by Michael Franti.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 16, 2011)

Sasha said:


> First up on the playlist for the ride home. Say Hey by Michael Franti.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



His music can put anyone in a good mood.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 16, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> His music can put anyone in a good mood.



Couple that with the Sean Paul and Ziggy Marley remix of Three Little Birds and it's a great drive home.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> This.
> 
> 
> ANDDDD
> ...



Did I just see Pit stains on Toby Keiths shirt?


I listen to Country or 80s Hairbands, its how I do.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldQrapQ4d0Y&ob=av2e

4:04-4:21 LOL


----------



## Aprz (Oct 20, 2011)

Ghinzu - The Dragster Wave


----------



## BF2BC EMT (Oct 21, 2011)

I listen to pearl jam every shift ha, They've got some great tunes.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 21, 2011)

Hank Williams III. - "Long Hauls & Close Calls"


----------



## Straycoyote (Oct 21, 2011)

Apathy, by the Subhumans.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 21, 2011)

Helmet - "Milquetoast"


----------



## Phishbohn (Oct 21, 2011)

Me'Shell Ndegeocello - God, Fear & Money.


----------



## vamike (Oct 23, 2011)

Flogging Molly and Hank III.


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 23, 2011)

Jars of Clay - Flood (oldie but goodie)


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 23, 2011)

*"Missing Persons"*

Walking in LA, Windows, What Are Words For, and Destination Unkown.
Also, Punjab Darang Pandora channel


----------



## 18G (Oct 23, 2011)

Digital Summer - Suffocate = AWESOME BAND. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V1AP_n944k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JMagnus (Oct 23, 2011)

The Black Keys


----------



## Sasha (Oct 23, 2011)

Christmas Bells from the original RENT soundtrack.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7EPlqvMAfU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJZErHW_vus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BorderDog (Oct 26, 2011)

Found these folks on the Shiner  :beerchug: website

Somebody's Darling


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 26, 2011)

CD I currently have burned for the Ambo:

Shipping Up to Boston (Dropkick Murphys)
Black Betty (Spiderbait)
Girl from the North Country (Lions)
John the Revelator (Curtis Stiger & The Forest Rangers)
Country Boys & City Girls (The Fratellis)
Charlie Don't Surf (The Clash)
What's So Funny bout Peace Love & Understanding? (Elvis Costello)
Forever Young (Audra Mae)
Renegade (Styx)
Otis (Jay-Z and Kanye West w/ Otis Redding)
Pumped Up Kicks (Foster the People)
F*** You (Cee-lo Green)
(I'm forgetting a few songs...)

Other stuff I've been playing recently
Country Heroes (Hank III)
Smoke & Wine (Hank III)
Whiskey Bottle (Uncle Tupelo)
Sexy And I Know It (LMFAO)  [Don't judge me]


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 27, 2011)

I listen to a lot of Electro House and Dubstep mainly but I do listen to Classic Rock regularly.

Zombie Cancer - Tommy Noble
Better wipe that up - Lazy Rich
Save the World - Swedish House Mafia (Zedd Remix) - This ones awesome!!

and of course some Deadmau5 is always on my playlist..... somewhere


----------



## Phishbohn (Oct 28, 2011)

Molly Hatchet - Flirting' with Disaster.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Save the World - Swedish House Mafia (Zedd Remix) - This ones awesome!!



Good song! Sounds like we have similar tastes in music haha.

Kickstarts - Example (SubFocus Remix) is good
Cracks - Freestylers (Flux Pavilion Remix)
Gold Dust - DJ Fresh (Flux Pavilion Remix)

Now on the other end of the spectrum dixie, thats a good lookin CD haha.



			
				dixie_flatline said:
			
		

> CD I currently have burned for the Ambo:
> Shipping Up to Boston (Dropkick Murphys)
> Black Betty (Spiderbait)
> Girl from the North Country (Lions)
> ...


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 28, 2011)

NVRob said:


> DV_EMT said:
> 
> 
> > Save the World - Swedish House Mafia (Zedd Remix) - This ones awesome!!
> ...



I'm a huge electro house guy.  More a fan of the Knife Party Remix of Save the World.  

But this is an awesome Flux Pavilion remix:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5SD2GPckkU[/YOUTUBE]

And who's heard the new Justice album?  I think its pretty awesome.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 28, 2011)

Cup of Joe said:


> And who's heard the new Justice album?  I think its pretty awesome.



I haven't heard the whole thing but from the tid bits I like it. 

Flux Pavilion kills it.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 28, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/jcalabrese/crazy-feeling-crazy-frog-vs

I actually got really bored last night and made this mashup.  I actually laughed for 2 hours straight.

Already looking for my next one. :rofl:


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 28, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Good song! Sounds like we have similar tastes in music haha.
> 
> Cracks - Freestylers (Flux Pavilion Remix)
> Gold Dust - DJ Fresh (Flux Pavilion Remix)



Both Are absolutely epic... heard them both on turntable.fm

Cracks Bass drop is freakin amazing in that song.... just sayin


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Madball - "All or Nothing"


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 5, 2011)

Kaskade's new Fire/Ice album, particularly Eyes with mindy gledhill, its good stuff. Nero's newish album Welcome Reality, been also listening to rob dougan a lot as well, and Blue by Gemini. So much amazing electro/house/Dub/DnB to listen to, so little time.

Also, for you electro fans out there, definitely give a listen to the Sick Music albums, some amazingly dirty DnB in there.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Agnostic Front - "Dead to Me"


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Kaskade = Awesome vocalist - Haley Gibby... she did "I remember" and "Move for Me"... which reminds me that the Deamau5/Kaskade mashup "Move for First Aid" is pretty damn good too!


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 5, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> Kaskade = Awesome vocalist - Haley Gibby... she did "I remember" and "Move for Me"... which reminds me that the Deamau5/Kaskade mashup "Move for First Aid" is pretty damn good too!



I remember is hands down my all time favorite house-ish trance song. Everytime the opening chords drops I get chills, seriously...


----------



## McGoo (Nov 5, 2011)

Home - Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeroes.

I love me some music that sounds like the singers are having fun.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> I remember is hands down my all time favorite house-ish trance song. Everytime the opening chords drops I get chills, seriously...



For me.. its 4AM by kaskade


----------



## Aprz (Nov 5, 2011)

Coming Home


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 5, 2011)

Agnostic Front - "The Eliminator"


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 5, 2011)

*re*

Podcasts, who has time for music anymore


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 7, 2011)

Down & above's lastest album
and still listening to Evanescence's newest


----------



## fast65 (Nov 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM7Hlg75Mlo&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cup of Joe (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzKlYiTzwME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thriceknight (Dec 10, 2011)

Puscifer's "Conditions of my Parole" 

A Perfect Circle: "Mer De Noms" and "13th Step"

Breaking Benjamin "Dear Agony" and "Phobia" 

Jay-Z "Blueprint 3"


----------



## VCEMT (Dec 13, 2011)

Candlebox - "You"


----------



## 18G (Dec 14, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> Candlebox - "You"



CandleBox... one of the many great bands from the 90's!


----------



## 18G (Dec 14, 2011)

This is an 8min music video produced more like a movie around the song which turned out very awesome!

BlesstheFall - Hey baby, Here's that Song You Wanted

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4fx6maAGJA&list=PLD03631EDF1C3D036&index=52&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VCEMT (Dec 15, 2011)

Cro-Mags - "Eyes of Tomorrow"


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2011)

Echo- bad meets evil

Or good meets evil. IDR. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.135684,-117.308151


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2011)

*I hit Dimples Records yesterday*

"December" by Collective SOul ($1.99) and "Dark Side Of The Moon", Pink FLoyd, $7.99.


----------



## firetender (Dec 16, 2011)

*It's more than entertainment*

Gabby Pahinui was a rekindling of the Hawaiian spirit at a time when the culture was about to be lost (1970"s)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SVmTK46RZnI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*Okay, how do you embed now?*


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going through my MP3 player and taking out the songs I tend to skip over, and going to be putting on something... different than the heavy metal/christian metal/theatric metal stuff I normally listen to. 

I'm thinking some Trans-Siberian Orchestra Christmas music and just for the heck of it, some Genticorum. For those of you unfamiliar with that band, its traditional Quebecois folk music. I've seen them live, and they put on a good show. I can understand enough French to figure out what they're singing about, but I'm far from fluent, and can't speak it worth anything.

Le Moine Blanc by Genticorum:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJW2GW5aa5w[/YOUTUBE]
The story of a monk, a girl, and a bottle of ink


----------



## 18G (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_S9VvJM1PI&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SeeNoMore (Dec 22, 2011)

Wolves in the Throne Room 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AdfkejJDao


----------



## fast65 (Dec 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gwar!


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Dec 27, 2011)

Green Day! ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Dec 27, 2011)

A nurse with the most annoying smokers voice ever. I need out of here now.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure weve all seen the threads about what to listen to while reponding, or transport, etc. What about what you like to listen to while working out?


----------



## Karyn7806 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Music*

Not many people listen to what I do but I listen to my Christian music, its very upbeat and allows me to worship at the same time. Nothing like getting my heart pumping and remembering how great my God is.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Dec 29, 2011)

Karyn7806 said:


> Not many people listen to what I do but I listen to my Christian music, its very upbeat and allows me to worship at the same time. Nothing like getting my heart pumping and remembering how great my God is.



That might make work awkward for your partner or patient....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> That might make work awkward for your partner or patient....



Agreed but this one is about workout music. Personally I wouldn't be too keen on my partner listening to christian music but I'm a tolerant person. Plus I'm the FNG so I'm not trying to make any waves. 

I usually let Pandora work its magic when I'm in the gym. Usually set it to 'Trapt Radio'.


----------



## stemi (Dec 29, 2011)

Lots and lots of Metallica.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Dec 29, 2011)

Oops misread thread title. Listen to whatever makes you happy in headphones.  I like a Pandora channel based off Deadmau5.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> Oops misread thread title. Listen to whatever makes you happy in headphones.  I like a Pandora channel based off *Deadmau5.*



I like this guy/gal! Glad DV and I aren't the only techno-heads around here. Although I don't usually listen to it when I'm at the gym.


----------



## roninwarrior (Dec 29, 2011)

Boards of Canada

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrBZeWjGjl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Usually set it to 'Trapt Radio'.



+1 I also don't mind listening to a little metal either


----------



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2011)

Threads merged.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 29, 2011)

*I'm listening to "The Fifty Minute Hot Shower".*

My college student is home for the week.:glare:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2011)

Normally I just listen to whatever the new music hits are. If I'm going to workout or dirt bike riding then I listen to Disturbed and/or Trapt radio on Pandora.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp3m5bCCOfs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 29, 2011)

Right now, I'm listening to the game on TV in the background.


----------



## DPM (Dec 29, 2011)

Some dirty drum and base. I'm off to see NERO tonight and I plan on getting turbo-lashed!


----------



## Hate (Dec 29, 2011)

Boyce Avenue


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZMST-vHfM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ARose (Dec 29, 2011)

The soundtrack to Harry Potter.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

Remeber343 said:


> +1 I also don't mind listening to a little metal either



I'm not a big metal person. The only time I really listen to anything rock-ish is at the gym or doing yardwork


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 30, 2011)

Personal favorites are Journey or Matchbox Twenty.  You can't ever go wrong with those two.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Current song: Black Betty by Ram Jam


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Jan 3, 2012)

Walking Contradiction by Green Day. I love this music video!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5zEP4kvfnc&ob=av2e


----------



## stlukescj11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hollywood Undead.


----------



## 18G (Jan 3, 2012)

I been listening to this song which is pretty amazing as is the video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opA_0z-K92g&list=PLD0CFC94189542F66&index=31&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nimrod_BasketCase (Jan 5, 2012)

stlukescj11 said:


> Hollywood Undead.


 I love Hollywood Undead!


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a christmas album during December that I liked to torture my partners with... In no particular order:

Blink 182 - I Won't Be Home for Christmas
Run DMC - Christmas in Hollis 
Everclear - Santa Baby
The Pogues - Fairytale of New York
The Ramones - Merry Christmas (I don't want to fight)
Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Eve Sarajevo
Fallout Boy - Yule Shoot Your Eye Out
Weezer - The Christmas Song
Bruce Springsteen - Santa Claus Is Coming To Town
The Raveonettes - Christmas
Death Cab for Cutie - Baby Please Come Home
Dave Matthews Band - The Christmas Song


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2012)

Right now...punjab da rang channel on Pandora. Something with drums. Like Bollywood on a meth and PCP speedball.


----------



## DavidM (Jan 5, 2012)

dixie_flatline said:


> I had a christmas album during December that I liked to torture my partners with... In no particular order:
> 
> Blink 182 - I Won't Be Home for Christmas
> Run DMC - Christmas in Hollis
> ...



With a list like that I'm surprised you survived the holidays. Although I've got to hand it to you I don't think I've ever seen a more diverse yet on-topic holiday playlist.

I just found a band called The Lonely Forest out of California. Specifically their album Arrows has been on repeat for almost a week now.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2012)

Rettsani said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp3m5bCCOfs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Somebody after my own heart.h34r:

Right now I'm listening to some classical music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzOF9w8kG-c


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 6, 2012)

DavidM said:


> With a list like that I'm surprised you survived the holidays. Although I've got to hand it to you I don't think I've ever seen a more diverse yet on-topic holiday playlist.
> 
> I just found a band called The Lonely Forest out of California. Specifically their album Arrows has been on repeat for almost a week now.



Yeah, I was going for stuff that was definitely holiday-themed, but that you don't always hear.  No Muppets 12 days of christmas, no alvin & the chipmunks (then I really would have been killed), not even any frank & dean or andy williams.


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lszdEZ0-74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 6, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Somebody after my own heart.h34r:
> 
> Right now I'm listening to some classical music.



I like Beethoven


----------



## tcd (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had Waylon Jenning's "Honky Tonk Heroes" on repeat for the last week.  In particular, the third song on it called "Willie the Wandering Gypsy and Me", but the entire record is simply great.  It's definitely on my "desert island" list.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNfi3T3xJxw[/YOUTUBE]

Aside from that, I'm always listening to "Friend of the Night" by Mogwai.  This one's in my top ten favorite songs of all time.  I never get tired of it and it just makes me feel good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h802Bcm_DGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VCEMT (Jan 6, 2012)

Coldplay - "Paradise"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQhECkexmSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rettsani (Jan 7, 2012)

The motto of the rescue helicopter crews in my city "Haven can Wait" 







[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lsn5g6I_8s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medicsb (Jan 7, 2012)

So, I've had Carcass's 1st 2 records on CD for year, but I never ventured beyond them for some reason.  Recently started listening to Heartwork... DAMN!

This is un:censored::censored::censored::censored:withable! Such riffs!

http://youtu.be/RAmmGJO03lk

This band has been on constant rotation... Years ago someone described them as bulldozer being driven through your living room... Years later I discovered he was right.
http://youtu.be/3y0Vl8BrHzU

Gridlink - post Discordance Axis and almost as good.  "Devestatinggggg".
http://youtu.be/_KZbdGCIHAU


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 7, 2012)

Lately I have been highly addicted to Pandora.  Currently I'm listening to the GNR station.


----------

